# Γνωρίζετε από γραμματόσημα;



## ersi (Feb 28, 2013)

υπαρχη κανεις που να γνωριζη απο γραμματοσημα?


----------



## Themis (Feb 28, 2013)

Η γνώση των γραμματοσήμων αποτελεί μέρος του επιστητού. Το επιστητό αποτελεί μέρος του περιεχομένου της Λεξιλογίας. :) Αβίαστα προκύπτει το συμπέρασμα ότι, αν γκουγκλίσουμε τη Λεξιλογία για γραμματόσημα, όλο και κάτι θα βρούμε:
Έχει κανείς ιδέα από συλλογές γραμματοσήμων;
Φιλοτελισμός > Philately [EL>EN]
Εγώ τώρα φεύγω, γιατί το μόνο που ξέρω περί γραμματοσήμων είναι ότι τα σαλιώνουμε στην πίσω πλευρά.


----------

